# Need a permit to purchase a BB pistol in Michigan



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow Michigan is just such a great place to live anymore.
I just question it because soft air guns look just like bb guns.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Firearms_Guide_98674_7.pdf


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I thought everyone knew this.......oh, years ago?


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> I thought everyone knew this.......oh, years ago?


Why did they decide to do that? Anyone hear why?I was looking at them and they told me this I started to laugh.I can't believe it.Oh well I will keep my money and now less for the city and state.Michigan,Rhode Island,New York,DC,Illinois.Michigan has now joined the liberal states.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jan 8, 2006)

Wetlandhunter said:


> Wow Michigan is just such a great place to live anymore.
> I just question it because soft air guns look just like bb guns.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Firearms_Guide_98674_7.pdf


Read page 27.

Pellet pistols are considered firearms and subject to their legal requirements. BB pistols are "miscellaneous weapons" and as such I would suspect are not (?) subject to the same laws. At least, I've read the whole document you reference and I can't see where it states that "miscellaneous weapons" have to be inspected and registered.

If that is incorrect and anyone has documentation, I would also like to know.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Dr. Vette said:


> Read page 27.
> 
> Pellet pistols are considered firearms and subject to their legal requirements. BB pistols are "miscellaneous weapons" and as such I would suspect are not (?) subject to the same laws. At least, I've read the whole document you reference and I can't see where it states that "miscellaneous weapons" have to be inspected and registered.
> 
> If that is incorrect and anyone has documentation, I would also like to know.


I just called Dunham's and Gander Mountain and they said you need a permit to purchase one.But you dont need to get a permit to buy .50 air gun that has a Velocity of the 225-grain Pelletman bullets ranged between a high of 613 f.p.s. and a low of 581 f.p.s..That will kill a Boar. :coco:


Michigan residents, .177 CALIBER AIR RIFLES AND AIR PISTOLS CAN BE PURCHASED DIRECTLY ON THE WEB SITE AND WILL BE SHIPPED DIRECTLY TO YOU. Air pistols with shoulder stocks, air rifles with overall length less than 26" or barrels length less than 16" of any caliber cannot be sold to you unless the proper permits are issued by the State and local authorities.

According to Michigan law Sec. 222. As used in this chapter: (b) "Firearm" means a weapon from which a dangerous projectile may be propelled by an explosive, or by gas or air. Firearm does not include a smooth bore rifle or handgun designed and manufactured exclusively for propelling by a spring, or by gas or air, BB's not exceeding .177 caliber.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

You DO NOT need a purchase permit for BB Pistols...they may be purchased over-the-counter.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Ninja said:


> You DO NOT need a purchase permit for BB Pistols...they may be purchased over-the-counter.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My understanding was that if they had a rifled barrel you needed a permit?
All the high end pellet pistols are rifled, and twice I obtained a permit to purchase one.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Times have changed. A co2 pistol I bought over the counter at k-mart when I was 18 now requires a purchase permit.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok..some clarification. BB pistols you do not. Pellet pistols are classified as firearms and you DO need a purchase permit to my understanding.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

M1Garand said:


> Ok..some clarification. BB pistols you do not. Pellet pistols are classified as firearms and you DO need a purchase permit to my understanding.


That is correct.....my original response was in reference to the title of this thread.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Ninja said:


> You DO NOT need a purchase permit for BB Pistols...they may be purchased over-the-counter.


 Dunham's or Gander Mountain require you to have a permit.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Ninja said:


> That is correct.....my original response was in reference to the title of this thread.


Ninja do you carry any that do not need a permit for a little kid to use.
On page 27 they give a partial list of the ones that need a permit.Some fall under Michigan miscellaneous-weapons. Power line 93 that is a smooth bore holds 15 bb's that does not shoot pellets is on the list on page 27.I have called around today anyone who sells air pistols said I need a permit.Are they trying to protect them self?


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

This may help


What is a &#8220;pistol&#8221; under Michigan law?[/B]
A:A pistol is defined as any firearm 30&#8221; in length or less (can include rifles [26&#8221;] and shotguns [30&#8221;], and pellet or dart guns). A smoothbore gun that shoots only BB&#8217;s .177 cal or less is not considered a firearm. All pellet guns are firearms. BB guns that shoot pellets or darts as well as BBs are considered firearms. A paint ball pistol is not considered a firearm nor is a USCG approved 12 ga. flare pistol, if used and carried as a signaling device.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Wetlandhunter said:


> This may help
> 
> 
> What is a pistol under Michigan law?[/b]
> A:A pistol is defined as any firearm 30 in length or less (can include rifles [26] and shotguns [30], and pellet or dart guns). A smoothbore gun that shoots only BBs .177 cal or less is not considered a firearm. All pellet guns are firearms. BB guns that shoot pellets or darts as well as BBs are considered firearms. A paint ball pistol is not considered a firearm nor is a USCG approved 12 ga. flare pistol, if used and carried as a signaling device.


Right, the legal definition is under MCL 750.222. 

Section (d) defines firearm as:

_a weapon from which a dangerous projectile may be propelled by an explosive, or by gas or air. Firearm does not include a smooth bore rifle or handgun designed and manufactured exclusively for propelling by a spring, or by gas or air, BB's not exceeding .177 caliber._

While section (e) defines pistol as:

_a loaded or unloaded firearm that is 30 inches or less in length, or a loaded or unloaded firearm that by its construction and appearance conceals itself as a firearm._

If it is a dual purpose BB pistol (meaning it also fires pellets), it is a firearm. This may be why some stores are requiring a purchase permit for these. Some stores they may just not be aware that for a BB only pistol, they are not required. Or as mentioned, they could be just covering themselves but I don't know if they can require it if it's not required by law.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Wetlandhunter said:


> Dunham's or Gander Mountain require you to have a permit.


Gander Mountain is the same place that won't honor a Valid Post 2005 CCW in leau of a call in for the back ground check... go figure...


----------

